# Sail on Silver Girl non GSD



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

We helped my beloved yellow lab across the bridge Firday night. She was unable to get up friday morning and we rushed her to our local emergency vet. They thought it was a hemmorage due to a possible hemangiosarcoma(she had her spleen removed last march due to a mass) but xrays did not support this. The vet on felt maybe it was a gastro problem due to her fever and pale gums and wanted to try fluids and antibiotics. I thought I would get a call sat am to pick her up and she would be up with her tail wagging. We recieved a call around 9 that she was having a hard time breathing and was more unresponsive. We went to say her goodbyes and I held her in my arms. I told her to wait at the bridge for me but to find my dad, he would throw a ball for her and scratch her butt endlessly. She helped my GSD learn that all dogs were not aggressive, she taught my other lab that all human hands would not hurt him, she even taught my old english sheepdog that retrieving was more fun than herding!! She offered a kind demeaner to many a fosterdog and shared her toys and bed. She was my heart and a gentle spirit. I took her for one last ride today to the University of PA where her internist met me to do a necropsy. To give us answers and to help other dogs. Of all my dogs my shepherd misses her the most,they were buddies. 

Sail on silver girl, you will be missed................


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she sounds like a wonderful girl.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! You are in my thoughts!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, may silver girl rest in peace!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

> Quote:Sail on silver girl
> Sail on by
> Your time has come to shine
> All your dreams are on their way
> ...


Few dogs have been so well named. Very sorry for your loss. She was quite a dog alright.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounds like a very special girl and she'll be with you always.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind support. In my grief I forgot to say her name was Savannah. She was 10 years old. I called her my silver girl and sang that song to her as she lay in my arms at the vets. I donated all her medications (she had chronic hepatitis and had pain meds for her arthritis)In this day many folks have financial problems and may not be able to afford medications. Her body may help other families and the vets at the university. I also donated money to help a family that may not other wise afford medical care for a pet in honor of the vet that treated her. These things have given me some peace.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a wonderful thing to do. I have always given extra medication back to my Vet when we can't use it anymore, to be passed onto someone who can not afford the cost of the medication. Every bit helps.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Very thoughtful things for you to do and a wonderful legacy to Savannah... I am so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking to lose them, and then to lose one that was your heart -- well, the loss is almost unbearable. 

Run free and healthy sweet girl...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

She sounds like a very special dog and her influence will go on long after she has been set free.

I hope you will soon smile and feel less pain when you think of her.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Savannah (Silver girl). You were special and you were loved.


----------

